# President Bush Signs S. 3406 Into Law



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

From the White House Website
Sept. 25, 2008
http://www.whitehouse.gov

Quote:
On Thursday, September 25, 2008, the President signed into law: 

S. 3406, the "ADA Amendments Act of 2008," which clarifies and broadens the definition of disability and expands the population eligible for protections under the Americans with Disabilities Act of 1990. 

# # #


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

_I added the highlights to bring attention to certain parts._


SECTION 1. SHORT TITLE.
This Act may be cited as the ‘‘ADA Amendments Act of 2008’’.

SEC. 2. FINDINGS AND PURPOSES.
(a) FINDINGS.—Congress finds that—
(1) in enacting the Americans with Disabilities Act of 1990
(ADA), Congress intended that the Act ‘‘provide a clear and
comprehensive national mandate for the elimination of discrimination
against individuals with disabilities’’ and provide broad
coverage;
(2) in enacting the ADA, Congress recognized that physical
and mental disabilities in no way diminish a person’s right
to fully participate in all aspects of society, but that people
with physical or mental disabilities are frequently precluded
from doing so because of prejudice, antiquated attitudes, or
the failure to remove societal and institutional barriers;
*<span style="color: #FF6666">(3) while Congress expected that the definition of disability
under the ADA would be interpreted consistently with how
courts had applied the definition of a handicapped individual
under the Rehabilitation Act of 1973, that expectation has
not been fulfilled;</span>*
(4) the holdings of the Supreme Court in Sutton v. United
Air Lines, Inc., 527 U.S. 471 (1999) and its companion cases
have narrowed the broad scope of protection intended to be
afforded by the ADA, thus eliminating protection for many
individuals whom Congress intended to protect;
(5) the holding of the Supreme Court in Toyota Motor
Manufacturing, Kentucky, Inc. v. Williams, 534 U.S. 184 (2002)
further narrowed the broad scope of protection intended to
be afforded by the ADA;
*<span style="color: #FF6666">(6) as a result of these Supreme Court cases, lower courts
have incorrectly found in individual cases that people with
a range of substantially limiting impairments are not people
with disabilities;</span>*
(7) in particular, the Supreme Court, in the case of Toyota
Motor Manufacturing, Kentucky, Inc. v. Williams, 534 U.S.
184 (2002), *<span style="color: #FF6666">interpreted the term ‘‘substantially limits’’ to
require a greater degree of limitation than was intended by
Congress; </span>* ...


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

I showed my husband this is good meaning ones that is able to work but wants to claim disability so they don't have too will be alot harder on them to get it, I know a lot of people that is more than able to work but don't or have jobs under the table so they don't mess up getting ssi or disabilitly then I know a few that really does deserve disability


----------

